# Scholarships to study in Australia



## annieng (Jul 7, 2010)

If you are looking for a scholarship to study in Australia, check this one out: Search PhD, Master, Undergraduate scholarships in australia . The website has heaps of free info about scholarships for both undergraduates and post graduates.

Some major scholarships for international students are Australian Development Scholarships (ADS), Endeavour Awards, Australian Leadership Awards Fellowships (ALA), etc. The site also lists scholarships sponsored by universities and other Australian organisations.


----------

